# herb safety and breastfeeding question



## chester (Jun 14, 2003)

I have an Echinacea/Goldenseal Compound that I want to take for my sinus infection. Does anyone know if the herbs listed are safe to take when breastfeeding? My son is 16 months old.

echinacea
goldenseal rhizome and roots
osha root
spilanthese flowering herb
yerba santa leaf
horseradish root
watercress herb
elder flower
yarrow flower
wild indigo root

thanks,
Chester

(I posted this in Heath and healing too)


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Look it up!

http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/index.html


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

According to Mountain Rose Herbs the following herbs should be fine for breastfeeding mothers:

echinacea, spilanthes, yerba santa, elder flower

while the following are not recommended for breastfeeding mothers:

goldenseal, osha, watercress, yarrow flower

They don't seem to have any info on

horseradish or wild indigo

I guess they don't sell them.


----------

